# e-collar training Q



## emilycn (Jul 30, 2013)

Hi all you e-collar users,

I've got a question for you about the initial training stages with this tool. We've got the baseline training level figured out, and we're ready to start training for real, but Lua's already so dang responsive that I'm having trouble pairing the feel of a pull on the collar to the feel of the static from the e-collar. Here's what happens:

1. working in back yard on 20ft check cord
2. Lua gets distracted a bit, so I try to sneak up and grab the cord.
3. Lua sees what I'm doing basically immediately and comes trotting right over to me.
4. Or, if I manage to get to the cord without her paying me any attention, as soon as I pick it up, she notices and comes running---even with a huge slack in the cord. 

I know it's not a bad problem to have, but how on earth am I supposed to pair the collar tug to the static and the static to "here" if I can't get her to quit running over every time she sees me bend over or pick up her leash? Do you think I just need a more distracting environment? Or since she is already well aware of what "here" means, do I forget the collar-to-static step and pair the static to "here" directly?

(For those of you wondering why I want an e-collar in the first place if Lua is already attached at the hip, it's for use in the field and on hikes when I'm not the most interesting thing around, and for the general safety of an exceptionally reliable recall.)


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

go 2 a large field - no check cord - I use whistle or a hand signal for HERE - let the pup get out there - when you think is distracted (not looking at you or 4 you ) recall - if not a imediate response then a nick - pup needs 2Vable 2 see you - after that works - move on to when the pup cannot see you


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I keep the check cord on mine when ecollar conditioning, and keep the cord in my hand. Its Here, tug and nick are done at the same time. If you can't get it done in the backyard, try a place that has some distraction.


----------

